# in wall speaker height



## gmhammes

got ... thank anyways.


----------



## 3detailer

Just curious. Are you building angled soffits? Any early reflection absorption on the sidewalls. By "inwall", I assume this is a stereo system vs surround, thats why I asked. Is the height standard you've chosen keep the monitor face at a 0 degrees. I'm interested in how different people approach this facet of speaker implementation geometry.
fitZ


----------



## Yoyizit

With low freqs it doesn't much matter but the tweeter locations may important.


----------



## gmhammes

Well, the issue i was really having was, yes, right now they are being used as stereo speakers however later they will contribute to the surround sound and i will add towers to the front for stereo.


----------



## PortlandRemodel

*Height*

Not below ear height. Maybe a little above but not much. You want to be in the sweet spot. The speakers usually come with a graph showing frequency distribution on and off axis so you'll know if you're too high. Sub placement is a little more tricky. I'd try it a few places and see what works best and don't be afraid to mess with the phase.


----------



## J187

If they are ever going to be used for home theater, then the answer is level with the TV.


----------



## 3detailer

> If they are ever going to be used for home theater, then the answer is level with the TV.


 Level? Excuse me? At what point in height. A screen may be 60" high. So, where would you suggest a focal point in tower monitors should be? And then, where would you suggest the focal point be level with...the top edge, the bottom edge, some arbitrary level point in relationship to an arbitrary focal point of the monitors or what? 20" high? 5"high? 30" high...sheeesh. never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## 3detailer

Heres what I mean. I installed these with a centerline focal point level with the mid point of the LCD height, which was the clients specification. Then, the client complained that the sound was not right. He only liked it when he was standing up. So, he went out and bought a whole new system, instead of lowering them. NEVER freaking ceases to amaze me at the lack of common sense.


----------



## J187

gmhammes said:


> Well, the issue i was really having was, yes, right now they are being used as stereo speakers however later *they will contribute to the surround sound and i will add towers to the front for stereo.*





3detailer said:


> Level? Excuse me? At what point in height. A screen may be 60" high. So, where would you suggest a focal point in tower monitors should be? And then, where would you suggest the focal point be level with...the top edge, the bottom edge, some arbitrary level point in relationship to an arbitrary focal point of the monitors or what? 20" high? 5"high? 30" high...sheeesh. never ceases to amaze me.


Hmmm, sounds like he's saying that these will become SURROUND speakers, NOT FRONT LT AND RT SPEAKERS... HE'S GOING TO ADD FRONT SPEAKERS LATER. Obviously, the assumption is that the TV is set at proper viewing height, if this is not the case, then adjustments are THEN made to compensate. If you mount your TV say, over a fireplace, you are obviously going to settle for some less than ideal aspect of the theater - center channel placement, etc. 

What do you advocate? Say the TV is up above the fireplace, we should mount the surrounds still at ear level IN THE WALL? 

What never ceases to amaze me is how unproductive douchey posts like yours are.


Looks to me like you should have advised your client to place his TV at a proper height in the first place, which would have placed the rt and lt fronts at proper height already and everyone would have been happy.


----------



## gmhammes

Correct, the tv is not mounted on the wall so it may not be the correct viewing height however i like the custom shelf i have it on so it will probably stay there. 
Yes, the speakers will become front surrounds eventually and they currently are if i want them to be but right now i am really just using them for L&R speakers for the stereo.

There seems to be some back and forth on speaker placement though so i am glad this came up. i used to be a car stereo car and i could tell you the exact accoustics in most cars but hometheater seems to me that the customer wants what the customer gets even if it looks better than it sounds. lol

Thank you all!!!


----------



## J187

gmhammes said:


> Correct, the tv is not mounted on the wall so it may not be the correct viewing height however i like the custom shelf i have it on so it will probably stay there.
> Yes, the speakers will become front surrounds eventually and they currently are if i want them to be but right now i am really just using them for L&R speakers for the stereo.
> 
> There seems to be some back and forth on speaker placement though so i am glad this came up. i used to be a car stereo car and i could tell you the exact accoustics in most cars but hometheater seems to me that the customer wants what the customer gets even if it looks better than it sounds. lol
> 
> Thank you all!!!



I thought you were saying you were using the in wall speakers for stereo currently and eventually for home theater, but I took it as though these were rear speakers. When you say "surrounds" you typically mean side or rear... the front speakers are generally center channel, LT front and RT front. If you are using the front speakers for stereo and then for Fronts, it's more important that are approximately at the same height as your ears while seated for home theater. The rears typically go a bit higher so not to overpower the fronts. There is a lot of room for interpretation as well as personal preference and whatever elements of practicality must be taking into account as well.


----------



## gmhammes

Yeah, sorry. sometimes i confuse myself in my posts! I do liek the yamaha reciever i have though. I've never been a huge fan of the mics that polug in to adjust the sound to you seating however it seemed to make a huge difference, of course i reset it since i am using them as stereo speakers and not "front surrounds" for now. 

Also the HDMI controld option is very nice for when i am just watching tv or the kids are watching a dvd and i wan the sound coming through the tv as opposed tot he speakers!! (actually the receiver doesn't even have to be on) very cool IMO!


----------

